# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Koleksion ndjenjash

## Ujmiri

*Mergimi* 

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kerkova strehim
gjeta vuajtje e pendim
atje larg vendit tim
gjdo dit mall e pak gezim
Qaf liqenit
bregut sulit
majs zeze
kufit e ndare
zemera e gurit
e guri car,
Mall gjdo dit
e malli s'shuhet
ne mergim shum punohet
zemrat jon kurr nuk gzohet
kalova detra liqenj e lumenje
i bukur vendi ime
shtet me shtet e i pa shpetim,
i pa s'treh i pa shtepi
zemra te ndara gyrbet i zi.
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Per ty 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Per ty larg do ikem
askush mos te me gjej
per ty larg do shuhem
qe atje te flej.

Per ty do te rri shi me shi
e te behem DETe
te marr ftohje e te behem hi
mos te RRI I VETMUAR mos te rri vete.


Per ty ne ate ishull ku do te jetoj
do te thur ca shkornja te arta
e ato mbi mua, mbuloj
e ti rri me fjalet e mia te varfera.

Per ty tash po ike,
e kurr nuk do me takosh
rri ne heshtje tash pa frike
e shpirtin tim ke kujdes mos te ma zgjosh.

Te them lamtumir,
ashtu siq i prive e pate deshir
se do ta gjesh diku me mir,
LAMTUMIR

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::
Ledhatimi

Tani dora peshon mbi ty,
ngadal,prek fetyren tende,
mundohem qe te mbyll syt,
perjetoje.

Ngadal,kafshoj buzen,
e ti humb ,kujtesen,
mrekulli ,ledhatim,
pa fjal,dora vet.

Ndjej shum,te gjitha,mbi ty,
ledhatim,dridhem,
ndalem,heshte,
humba ,peshen,hije,nga larg.

Te putha furishem, e ti the,
ndal se me vrave,buzeqeshe,
un perseri, shenja ,ti bej lekures,
pa deshir,nga dashuria e madhe.


Ledhatim,nuk ndalem,
kurr,
do ta mesosh,por nje dit,
ledhatim,sy me sy,
buz me buz,putha une.

Ti mos me ledhato koken,
se me c'mende,jam ketu,
doren ta imagjinoj,butesi,
gishterinje,,,,,,,,,qe lengojn ndjenja. 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::
Mijra vjet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mijra vjet ndahen vetem me nje fjal
miliona ndjenja rrudhen per nje qast
mijra vjet lulet njera pas tjetres jan thar
e askush ujin afer nuk pati sa ishin gjall.

Mijra vjet do te humbasin ne kujtesen tende
e ne nje qaste kujtimi vetem do te jet pendimi,
nje minut me shekujt kujtes e vitit
mijra vjet jetim vite te Endritit.

Bora me ore te tera do sjell freski
burimi,zjarri e gezimi,heshtja shoqeria juaj,
mijra vjet do te me kujtosh
fjalen time ske per ta harruar.

Ndalu mes nje qasti ,e mu ne mes te shekullit
dridh mendjen e thuaj zemres fol mos hesht,
perseri miliona vjet milongonat trashin rrjeten ,kurth,
e nje dit ushqimi nuk do ket shije.

Sa vite u bene,askush fjalet nuk i mban
askush nuk deshiron ta kuptoj te verteten ,
ah,mos genjej se do mbyllet dera
mos lendo se nuk do te qelin pranverat.

Nje mije deshira do te lindin per nje qast
e ti perseri e trishtuar do te mbetesh,
hall i botes, e jo i vetes,
kush me mijra e me miliona,Princesh ,
Kurr.

Perseri me mijra vjet do ta lekund te vetmin 
alfabet qe kam,aty me zemr do jam,
aty do ti thur vargjet e mia,
Me miliona vjet ta kutoj shoqeria.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Dua 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dua te pyes te them dy fjal
per ty ,per ty kam mall
dua te pyes ,po kurr ste pyeta vall
si duron ky shpirt,perseri gjall,
perse ndahem ne dy cop
shpirt me eshte ber grop
dua ,vetem dua e ti nuk e kupton
se cka shpirtin pesh ma qon
dua te flas me ty dy fjal
te me behet zemra gur e mal.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::

Vaji Burrit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kam shum dhimbje tash sa vjet
dicka brenda shum me vret
her me ther e her me ledhaton
ane e mban brinjet mi shpon
kush me dhimbje e kush me halle
lekur djegur sot pa marre
thashetheme e shum buzqeshje
t'merrsishte shoqerues te nje genjeshtre,
Prekin dhibjet atje ku s'jan, perjetuar
me shum afshe jan gezuar
heshtja e vertetes shum njerzit i qane
mbesin ne gjum e qilli vrane
Heshtja mbyt heshtjen
Me mir ndegjo zemren,ndegjo veten,
mos beso shum se zemra treten
askund nuk te deron e asgja s'mbetet
vaj une e vaj mileti
s'din qeshte drejta e sinqeriteti
te shajn ane e mbane
se din se ata i lindi i nane
kush me qef e me deshir
i fryn zjarrit te digjet me mir,
Te vrafte zoti e te vraft buka
s'trembet zemra z'din cka ashte tuta
qofsh atje lartesua mir i mbjellun e katandisur
zemer prer e shpirt i ngrisur,
Pa me thuaj ku mje nisur,o malsor
ne vende te bukura vendi qorr
kush sot atje ju vajton
malli shpis nenloken shpon
atje ne mur ka mbet e vetmuar
zani zogut mengjesi z'gjuar,
heu qofsh mallku ti gyrbet i zi
mall per loken e mall per shpi
ata gur te malit,sofra boshatisur
fylli i bariut nga minjet ngrisur,
pa me thuaj nga vjen o njeri
a ke ndjen e mall per shpi
Nenlokja vaj te dera 
shum me shpres pret pranvera
loti saj do ta qaj ballin
atje larg ne mergim
Ku shkrihet zemra shum pendim
merruni me te mira 
se vjen dita e vjen deshira
e vjen fundi e pendimi
ne burg rend peshon lendimi
ateher von do ta kuptoni
lotin e nanes s'mun po e qoni
ateher ferri i vertet ju pret
siq e doni e dini vet,
Sot frymzim pata te ju shkruaj
ndoshta fjala ka per tju lenduar
por skam ca te them me shum
shpirti tretun o sa shum
tash thashethemet i leni menje ane
se gyrbeti asht i rane
kush ta tha e kush te mesoj
vaj per ty nje dit do te qoj,
O ti diell e han ku jeni tuj qendrue
pa ket shpirt pse nuk jeni tuj gezue
vetem nje rreze kam deshir
ashtu ne zemer te me ngroh me mir
se valt e detit me kan freskue 
nje lule ne der sot me kan prue...


Kam Harruar



Kam harruar te thrras ne emer
te them shpirt e te them zemer,
te flas per nje mend asgje s'eshte si me pare
zemra ne qoshe me eshte vrare.

Kam harruar fetyren tende
me dukesh e bukur si ne enderr,
fjalt e tua me brejn shpirtin
me lodhin eshtrat e trupin me venitin.

Sa shum harroj, me ze te ulur emrin Nane shqiptoj
Sa larg dita qe do te perqafoj
Emrin tan kurr sdo ta harroj
ne gjoks burg do te mbreteroj.

Ditet ecin pa pushim
po shum mall ky shpirti im
Sa harrova te them moj nane
Te dua shum mos rri me gjame.

Dite me diell ,dite dhimbje e gezimi
Mora rrugen e mergimit,
n'dava zemren ,loti syrit
Shpirti nanes drita diellit.

Emri yte Nene i lartesuar
shpirti im i gatuar
Ashtu siq me mesove
me bamirsi me trashigove...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




Lule 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lule bukur e syve t'mi
han e dill flet e car,
me jep arom e pak zjarr
mbushur cepin rrenje m'rrenje.

Sa bukur rrin ne doren time
dhurat e bukur per ty trime
nga zemra e ujitur mir
te dhuroj me zemer e deshir.

Aroma jote me deh,
me ben te dua me shum
nganjeher duke te shikuar
me ve ne gjum.

Sa e bukur qe me je
lule m'lule per ju dhurata
dhuroni sa me shum
dashuri e madhe pa fund.

Sot keputa lulen
lengun rrjedhi gishterinjev te mi
sikur zjarri pervelues
ne zemer mbjell qetesi.

Te gjithve lule u dhuroj
nuk eshte loj
nga dashuria e madhe 
nuk di te dashuroj...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Kush 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dua ti marr duart tek gjoksi
ti ngroh brenda kraherorit tim
floket si mbeshtjells i qafes time
e buzet dua ti ngreh bri me bri.


Ne dor do te mbaj gishterinjet 
lehtas ti ledhatoj,
kembet do ti lidh nyje kuptoje
dashuria nuk do te ket mbarim.

Dua qe ne zemren time te burgosem per jet
dua qe edhe fjalet qe ti kendoj tek deti 
te jen frymarrja juaj kopshte i bregut ,it
Buzet do te ndjejn pak dhimbje.

Ai flladi veres do te jet rrenqethje 
e mbremjes me debor kush
pse?
Une ?
Apo ti?
do te kujtosh_

----------


## Ujmiri

_Urdher 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nuk dua te qaj njeri per se gjalli
as te ngop zemra nga malli
Rini e lindur bukur e qendisur
Mbas mergimit me je katandisur
me besoni mua ,vall ku jeni nisur
urdher ne mergim mos shkoni
vetmin u premtoj do ta takoni
vaj me lot e shpirt o zot
kur do qesh ka sa mot
qe me shkojn vetem lot
mbahuni o zemra e gurit
dite e bukur, ngjyra e flamurit
u flas nga zemra e lenguar
shum e dashur e perveluar
keni mendjen dhe vendosmerin
do ju qaj qyqja e malli per shpin,
gjith kendej nga do vini
uje per mall, val detit gjini
rrug e gjat do te jet,
kembet ecin ,e shpirti mbet
per ju flas o milet,
valet e detit porosi sjellin
shum ngadal perzen dhe diellin
dita dites keshtu i ngjan
e me shpres ne na mban
nenloke urdher i prer,
mbushur mall e mbushur v'rer
Ruaju nga gjarperi tinzishte kafshon
helm e helm trupi buron
zjarr per memedhen o dhe i bekuar
gabimisht u linda e gabimishte me emruan
e nga gjumi shpejte me zgjuan
djers e vap askush nuk pyet
del o shpirt he shum duron
larg atdheut tash peshon
rritu edhe nje her
mbaj ne zemer e ki pak vler
mos me rri nen hije lotesh
behu zog perseri
udhetar i pa shteg 
kthehu ne sofer 
aty ku te lindin NENA
SHQIPETARE
piktur ne mur
fetyr rrudhur e ball plasaritur 
sy te ndritshem e te kalitur
ah loke loke
toka ime
urdher_ 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
*Malli* --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Malli madh me ka kaplue
mir me shtatin s'jan tuj shkue
ran e hiedhun ne shpirt peshon
malle per atdhen ,zemra me renkon.


heu malle sot e mall neser
zemra e molisur
larg rrotull globit me eshte katandisur
Nene e Babe shpirt venitur.

Malli me zemer ,e mall me sy
nje grushte dhe ,atdhe per ty,
per shoqerin qe ra per dhe
sot me mall ,e me mall kam le.

Malli nanes fort me prek,
ne gjdo hap engjull nane po me ndjek
po sa shum sa nuk di as vet,
lot i saj pesha e robnueme
malli nanes qoft i g'zueme.

Malli babes shpirtin ma mblodhi
zemren me qau,e lotin ma solli,
mall per ty o baba e sa shum zanin tan ,qef e kam
Ne shpirt fjala jote u mbjell per se mbari
baba i dashur miliona her nga malli........

Malli motres fis e gjak
zemera e vellait sot eshte permallue
per ty moj moter ,zemra me eshte pervelue
prej ate dit qe ne mergim kam shkue.

Hey mor vella i dashtun ke zemer guri
prej se u ndam ,e me su pam,
rrethoja e vellaut tim te dashur._
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
_
Sot dhe neser. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sot jam ketu,me shikon,
apo te jan verbuar syt,
qe neser mos te shohesh,
si z'bardh dita.

Sot jam ketu i lodhur,
ishte rrug e gjat,
e me shikon teksa vdes ,,
nga etja.

Tani po pushon shpirti ,
e une fatlumi i lodhur,
askush s'pyet per mua,
i panjohur ketu,o miqt e mi.

Sot flas qe neser te me kuptosh,
sot qaj,qe neser ,me mua te vallzosh,
sot i flas dashuris,e neser femis,
sot do flas shum,e neser do te kujtoj fjalen tende.

Me mori malli te jem melankolik 
sepse jam vetem me kupto,
me ler te fle pak me shum o mik,
e nga gjumi mos me zgjo._

----------


## hajla

Heeeeeeeu te lumt pena dhe meeeeeendja........
 O Malesor i Malesise se Laaaaaaaaasht..........RUGOVASI...........

Hajla

----------


## hope31

urime per poezite, Rugovasi

----------


## Ujmiri

Flm shum nga ana juaj qe jeni adhures te poezis flm.

----------


## Ujmiri

_Nene 

Sot ishte ndryshe.
Po si mos te merzitej
mbi kurrizin e saje te perdale
Perjetoj e c'nuk perjetoj
shfrente ajo permallshem
po kot
duro zemer duro
sa duron mali me bore
mbahu e forte nenloke ,
mbahu
duke u menduar ti flisja embel 
e mos ta lendoje 
ate shpirt te trazuar.
Nje tjeter plag po me 
gryen perbrenda
ate nuk e them dot
e dryej thell ne zemer
Kur thellohej ne mendime
harrohej fare
ah ta kisha sugarin e 
Nenes
dhe cak e therte dicka 
ne zemer
EDHE pak te vjen dora
qe moti e ke kerkuar
eh mir te kuptoj????
Gryka po te ngop 
durim,
moti nuk me ke kenduar
dhe ashtu duke e 
lemuar lehte
Lehte e kishte mashtruar gjumi
edhe fjetur e ledhatonte 
e shterngonte si femi
Por ai ikte largohej
larte e kjo e ndiqte
u z'gjua trembshem
shpirti ne kembe 
ter ankth e frik
EJA BIRO EJA MOS U VONO
dheu i gjakosur 
po loton ne heshtje
Eja eja se as une nuk dua 
te vdes pa te pare
fliste enderr e perqart
kush e di?
Zemra i fliste.
Tak -tak-tak u ndegjuan
krisma te lehta ne deren
e kyqur me shul te trash 
druri....?????
Ike tutje mori mordja e zeze
se skam nge te merrem me ty
ne djall te vesh
edhe ketu me gjeteee...
Mori e mallkuar?
Memeriste ajo ne vete
duke u siellur neper errsiren
e pa fund..???
Hape deren Nenloke,
hape,
jam une Liridoni???
C'derllise mori shtrig
mua don te ma hedhesh???
Mua plaken qe jam e regjur
ne vaj e uthull?
Po nuk kam frig 
po hapi deren meqe 
nuk largohesh dot???
NENLOKE!!!!!
-BIR!!!!?!
O ZOT te perqafuar 
sikur u gurezuan
ne vend heshtje gezimi///???
Hena qe humbi rrugen?
Yjet e perthurur ne qiellin 
e pa ane....._

----------


## goldian

te lumshin durt dhe mendja vlla
shume te bukura

----------


## Ujmiri

> te lumshin durt dhe mendja vlla
> shume te bukura


Flm shum eshte nje gezim ne anen time dhe  ne te njejten koh edhe frymzim qe te vazhdoj te shkruaj mbi poezin....

----------


## Ujmiri

*Ferri i lules


Buzet peshperisin
afer saj
ndjenjat ngrisin!
E zemra e qelur vaj

Zera te panjohur,
i sjell era
pranver e fresket ,kur?
z'gjohem e pushtuar nga vera.

Ngadal ngreh krahet
ferri me djeg e pervelon
shpirti ne rrenje me thahet
trupin thell ma kafshon.

Kthehem lutem drejt qiellit
nje lajmetar me sjelli
syt mi moren rrezet e diellit
Lajmetari tek une zbarkoj
muar nje fare large e mbjelli
e ne erera shkoj.*

----------


## Ujmiri

*LUMTURI

Linda te vuaj,
Ta prek lumturin
Smunda te ndryshoj?
Heshtja mister.
Lumturi e dehur.
Veshtirsina.
Rrug e gjat
u mundova te prek
nga pas.........
pesha e fjales u be gur
e smunda te therras.
Nje emer Lumturi ta dija
shpresa me mban
aty tek ty te vija
per ty lumturi kam*

----------


## Ujmiri

*Ne syt e nates.

Erdhi verber prej asaj nate,
ne ngrohtesin e shpirtit,
gjurm te lagura,
loj e fatit.

Prej kohes se permjegullt,
permallshem lidhi kujtimin.


Motrat krah gjakosura,
Dhe nena fuqishem pergdheli,
ne syt e nates,
o te mallit gjakues,
qe me hedhi vallen 
R U G O V I SH T
Pa uturimen e kenges,
ne ate buz mbremje gjaku.*

----------


## Ujmiri

*Heshtja e Kulles


Heshtja mbyt heshtjen,
Ne heshtje kulla,njeqind vjeqe,
Babai flet i kotur,
Nje kujtim e vjedh, si morti,
eshte ne enderr eshte ne jet,
Kulla ka nje gjuh te rende,
muret ruajn dekorin,
e qiftes se merzitur.

Kur babai z'gjon kujtimin,
per tradhetin e kohes,
lotet pushtojn 
faqet e rrudhura.

Fat lene ,qendres ne pusi,
frymonte qendrese ne histori,
ne nyje te fjaleve ,
per bes,e kalori.

Ne dritaren e botes
z'gjuar shpirti ime i ri.*

----------


## Ujmiri

*Pesha e Fjales


Her zhgrehet ne vaj,
her peruron rrug,
Pajtimi,
Ne ditimin e saj vershon,
Thirret, e zeshme oda,
fjala,besa,
Burreria e saj trimeron,
Pesh e fjales
gjat dites diton*

----------


## Gjini1

_Te lumt O Rugovë_
 po lexoj keto vjershat e tua te them se po me pelqejn, po me duket pak!  jane te mrekullueshme,  aty gershetohen te gjitha malli  per nenen, atdheun   mirpo prap se prap ne keto vargje shoh kryelartsin, mburrjen e malsorit,  edhe pse ndonjeher rreshqet ne dhembje dhe mall per te gjith te dashurit,  nganjeher ne ndonje varg sikur don te na tregosh se je malsor dhe prap se prap mbahesh dhe  nuk dorzohesh.  Lutuni ju por lutemi edhe ne nga Vendlindja juaj/jonë,  per dit me te mira dhe pa brenga e pa mall  per njeri tjetrin.
mos harroni e gjith jeta eshte sakrific  e pikerisht edhe ju vellezer e motra qe jeni ne gurbet  po sakrifikoheni  per ne qe jemi ketu qe ne te vazhdojm te qendrojm ne Kosov dhe vise tjera shqiptare (te mbijetojm),  me te veretet se di si do te ja kishim ba pa ju
Zoti ju bekoft juve, Zoti i bekoft te gjith shqipetaret  ku do qe janë
peshendetje

----------


## hajla

> *Pesha e Fjales
> 
> 
> Her zhgrehet ne vaj,
> her peruron rrug,
> Pajtimi,
> Ne ditimin e saj vershon,
> Thirret, e zeshme oda,
> fjala,besa,
> ...



Te Lumt pena,vellau im Rugovas
Sa me ankth, i lezoi keto vargje ne Poezi nga ti.
Zemra sikur ndjen dhimbje, por dhe krenarine, mbi rreshta te sodisura kuror...
Mbi kullat qe u rrenuan por kurr su perulen,as para armikut Jo.
Poezia dhe kenga gjithmon kan per t'dhen LAVDI Trimave dhe Patriotve te shquajtur Rugovas

Sikur po ripertrihet, dhe nje shkrimtar i denjur Rugovas
Vargjet e tua prekin shpirtin e Nenes Shqiptare...ngjain ne lamit e te pa vdekurit Shkrimtar Rugovasit Azem Shkreli!

LAVDI PER LEGJENDEN E PENES SE SHKRIMTARIT TE NJOHUR AZEM SHKRELI

Dhe njihere falemnderit vella
per emoncione, dhe memoret qe na i kujton, mbi Kullat tona Kreshnike...

Hajla Rugovase

----------


## shpirti_i_bukur

Sa eshte knaqesi te lexosh poezit e tilla  ,sikur keto te Rugovasit_usa. Me pelqyen  vargjet per nenen, gurbetin, ku  kjo e fundit ze vend te posaqem ne poezit qe sapo i lexova. Te uroi nga zemra shendet dhe te uroi qe te na shkruash  poezi pa ndalur, se vetem keshtu arijme  ti ndjem vuajtet merzit, gezimet , te gjitha keto se bashku.Shtjellimet qe bera ne poezi jane te nivelit arstistik dhe rolet ne poezi ku si personazh kryesor ,miret nena. Fillimi i poezis permbyllet me kuarojon e lexuesit per te ditur me shum per poezin tende.Suksese poet i pendes .

----------


## hajla

Te Pershendes o Vellau i Rugoves Time
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ku ke mbetur? qka ke ren n'therrime,
Mos merzit o imi vella, se vjen dita kemi me u pa
Dite e madhe do t'ket dhe Kosova
Qe t'na i gezon keto zemra tona
Pavaresia eshte e jona
Vellau i motres o lule pranveres
Te pret motra ne prag te deres
Edhe nana ka dal ne shkall
Pret per ty kur je tuj ardhe
Edhe baba ka marre turbit
Sa shum per ty ashte merzit
Po e kqyr Gryken e Rugoves
Kur po i kthehet o djali i vogel
Edhe vellau po ka mall
Met pas ty, mej fol dy fjal..
Dhe shoqeria e gjithe miqesia
Presin per ty, kur po shkon te shpia?
Kan harrua se je ngurbet, 
Smundesh me shkua kur duash vet!
O gurbet o te dalt flaka 
Si na i dogje zemrat tona
Rrudhat ne ball per dite na shtohen
Nga merzia mos verbohem
Skemi tjeter qka te themi,
Ti qajm hallet njeri-tjetrit...
Kush kaqe shum na ka mallkua?
Drejtat tona,mos me i gezua!
Se keshtu jemi mesua
Gjithe me vuajtje me jetua...,
Gjyshi im thojke gjithmon
Se lisi i that nuk behet i njom,
Duke pritur,
Ne eshte sosur durimi,
Se per ne,su dite kurr fillimi!? 

Te pershendes nga zemra o i imi Vella Rugovas
Ti e din se qysh duhet te jen burrat e Rugoves? na kan mesuar te paret tan.
Se si duhet mbajtur durimin...
Ndaj, mos perulemi as para Mbretit.

Me fal o Vella per keta rreshta, me t'lenduar une nuk deshta!

E Juaj Moter Bjeshka(F)

Hajla

----------


## paperino

po ndonje per paqen?

----------


## Ujmiri

_Nuk e di se si merr frym mali

Cjan kta gur ne dritaren tim
qe thrrasin e thyejn
E ne perde bien 
e ne dhom po hyjn.

Te lidhura ne nje leter
me nje titull lart
.........thot se eshte veper
asnje shkronje spo shoh .duken qart.


Cjan kto fryma qe po ndihen
mos vall sdi si merr frym mali
Termetet skan te sosur
me shtoj ket stuhi malli.


Perdet fryhen ne dritare
mendja me shkon se do lindin
e te me bejn mrekullin.
.................................._

----------


## Ujmiri

> Te Pershendes o Vellau i Rugoves Time
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ku ke mbetur? qka ke ren n'therrime,
> Mos merzit o imi vella, se vjen dita kemi me u pa
> Dite e madhe do t'ket dhe Kosova
> Qe t'na i gezon keto zemra tona
> Pavaresia eshte e jona
> Vellau i motres o lule pranveres
> Te pret motra ne prag te deres
> ...


Motra ime dashur ti e  di se zemra pret  gjith lumturit e zemres me gjith shpirt 
nga atje po vi po te sjell sherim se atje ishte mir vendi juaj e vendi im..



Mir se  lexohemi ne radhen

----------

